# Truma c 6002 Boiler



## Dazzer68 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hello, We have developed a problem with our boiler. It heats water and blows hot air for heating when running on gas. When switched to just electric it will not heat water. Suggestions gratefully received.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Dazzer68 said:


> Hello, We have developed a problem with our boiler. It heats water and blows hot air for heating when running on gas. When switched to just electric it will not heat water. Suggestions gratefully received.


It could be because there is a problem with power getting to the 240v PCB or the fuse on the PCB has blown or the over heat trip reset button set in the cover of the PCB needs resetting. I have attached a photo of the PCB. The fuse is multi coloured and is 10A. 
When my C002 behaved similarly it was because both heating elements had blown. My suggestion is if that turns out to be the problem then unless you are competent to do the job yourself is to leave it alone and use it only on gas. On my Rapido it meant dismantling the kitchen unit front, including removing the oven, to get access to the boiler to disconnect it and remove it to work on it on a bench.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Dazzer68 said:


> Hello, We have developed a problem with our boiler. It heats water and blows hot air for heating when running on gas. When switched to just electric it will not heat water. Suggestions gratefully received.


Rereading your post you only mention that on electric it will not heat water. No mention of electric space heating? Is your C6002 a gas only boiler fitted with the heating collar for hot water only? Can you post a photo of the controls?


----------



## Dazzer68 (Jun 1, 2021)

Thankyou for your response. We could originally run the water and heating on electric now only on gas. The bolier won't fire at all on electric. Do you think it is a fuse problem or element. As I have stated it works correctly on gas.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Dazzer68 said:


> Thankyou for your response. We could originally run the water and heating on electric now only on gas. The bolier won't fire at all on electric. Do you think it is a fuse problem or element. As I have stated it works correctly on gas.


I presume it is a C6002EH as you say the electric ran the water and heating.

My line of attack would depend on what error lamps are on at the control. Are there any warning lamps?
Start by resetting the over heat protection switch. See page 12 of the link. https://manualzz.com/doc/en/23447909/trumatic-c-6002-eh If that fails to solve the problem check the fuse on the PCB [with power disconnected!]
If these do not solve the problem find someone who understand electricity to check the power to the PCB and that it switches to the elements. get them to check the resistance of the elements.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

My Truma c3402 stopped working on 240volts, mine had the external belt element. I watched YouTube about fixing thermal fuse but that was not fault on mine it was the thermal switch, I replaced that at a cost of £6 (most of that was postage) and it's been fine since.


----------

